# Houseboat stolen



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

This is my houseboat that was stolen. from Chumuckla Landing, Escambia River, Jay, Florida. It was taken sometime within the last 2 months.When I was out of state working. Please PM me if anyone knows who stole it or where it is, $1,000.00 Reward offered for information leading to its recovery. That's pretty darn sorry that someone will steal a persons houseboat that they worked very hard to buy.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

That sucks, sorry for your loss.
What the hell is someone going to do with a stolen houseboat, it's not like they can sell it on craigslist.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Seriously? A houseboat? Like really...come on now. People really are brave and stupid.

It is a sweet houseboat though. Id like something like that, but I wouldn't steal yours.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Park it up a slough and cook meth, then burn and/or sink it.
Live, camp, poach, hide out... Plenty of places to stick a houseboat and never or very rarely be seen.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you are able to get it back...who'd ya file it with? FWC or SRSO??? Or was it on ECSO side?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Gotta be on the river somewhere. Cant be too many places to hide a houseboat of that size. Unless they made a reef out of it. There are some pretty deep holes up there. The one at the mouth of mystic springs comes to mind.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

If I was to start looking for your stolen houseboat, it would be on the water.

Dude that's sucks big time. You have insurance?

WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> Gotta be on the river somewhere. Cant be too many places to hide a houseboat of that size. Unless they made a reef out of it. There are some pretty deep holes up there. The one at the mouth of mystic springs comes to mind.


That looks a lot like the one at mystic springs. It's either on the river or in the river. No way that thing got trailered out. Did it have a motor?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That stinks. As others have said, I bet it is still on the river somewhere. Probably up a backwater slough or pond. 

You might put multiple flyers out at all the landings - someone will see it. Every few weeks ride to the landings and see if the flyers have been torn down. If so, that might be the landing where the thieves are launching from

Good luck.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We have had some bad storms in the last 2 months. Maybe it broke loose?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Back before the late 1980's when houseboats were allowed off the tensaw river in Alabama, it was not unheard of to build one in pensacola, put a 25-35 horse motor on it, and take it to the tensaw via the intercoastal. Could be in Louisiana by now.


----------



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I sure hope it did not sink. My husband seems to think it was stolen. It was banked about a year and a half ago because of a bad storm and even got a small hole in the front hull but never sank. We are going back now to look again. Thank y'all for the concerns.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

katfishking said:


> Well, I sure hope it did not sink. My husband seems to think it was stolen. It was banked about a year and a half ago because of a bad storm and even got a small hole in the front hull but never sank. We are going back now to look again. Thank y'all for the concerns.


 good luck and watch the weather


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck on the search. I'd get a map and start checking all the sloughs all the way to The back I know easier said than done


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It's hard to believe someone would be so brazen as to steal a houseboat. The whole time they're aboard, they're a sittin duck. Note to self, if I get a houseboat, multiple GPS locators.....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

LITECATCH said:


> We have had some bad storms in the last 2 months. Maybe it broke loose?


This was my first thought ^^^


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah its not like the Mississippi River where you can go 500 miles upstream...that's why i don't leave anything anywhere...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

First off, I did not take it, but that would be one heck of a luxury duck blind. Hope you find it soon.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Go charter a small plane and pilot if it is in your budget. 

*Could it be on bottom?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Update?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Cape14 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm a flight instructor and I would take u up. I would donate my time. All u have to do is cover the plane. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Where exactly is Chumuckla Landing?? Is that the one by mineral springs? If it is, there aint no way the house boat went south very far. The river is blocked by that big arse log jam. Cant get too far up into mineral springs cause the old bridge. I would check from the log jam north. My best guess is mystic springs or williams lake. If it just broke loose, its stuck on the log jam. Last time I was up there,(about 2 years ago) it had already collected 1 small house boat. Good luck.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I've caught many a bass within casting distance of that boat always wondered who's it was. I was wondering why it wasn't there last time hope you find it.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

I was at the log jam 7 day ago no boat there.


----------



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

*Houseboat Update.*

Latest Update...My husband and I spent most of the day looking around again. Went down to the South log jam, and back up around a few bends to the North. The log jam at the tressel is worst now, So I could not get my boat past it. Looked once again all the way up in the lake to the end. The water is very low right now. Now the puzzeling part. My houseboat is 16/32 with a 14 foot height. It has 26 2/2 Foam all around under neath both side walkways, It has 2- 100 plastic water barrels in the middle under neath. I got banked about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago, but I was out of state working, When I came home, I pulled it over to the old landing where all the campers used to be and repaired a small hole in the front. But it still never once sank. This time I was gone since Jan. working, and just got back. I just don't see how it is under the water. I got a message that it was at the log jam about 1 month ago. When the man went back, he said it was gone. I still believe it was taken by someone. I did spend a few hours just looking back roads, but that was like looking for a needle in a haystack. I did turn it in to the FWC and will be going down there tomorrow. ANOTHER question, I saw a surveilence sign at the landing. Someone there said it was a 24 hour camera there. I'm wondering if I can find out who owns the camera, maybe something is on it . I'm not going to give up. I do have hopes that if it was taken, Someone might get greedy and want that $1,000.00 reward.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> We have had some bad storms in the last 2 months. Maybe it broke loose?


First and foremost, I am sorry for your lost of what appears to be an awesome floating river house but I can think of a few other plausible scenarios other than theft.

Broke loose for the second time if read last update correctly and was sighted just a month ago at the log jam. Owner hasn't been around since Jan and suspects theft of a large vessel (houseboat with barrels as supplemental floating support). 

May have been sitting at log jam much longer, just last observed a month ago there.

1st possible scenario: May have been identified as an abandoned vessel and someone may have legally salvage since owner could not be located. 

2nd possible scenario: Heavily damage by recent storms and is now entangled beneath that cluster of a log jam.

I would go lightly with the accusations at this point but maybe offer a reward for recovering my houseboat to the fella that most likely put considerable amount of time and effort to recover my runaway vessel. 

Any who, I hope you recover your house on the water in good shape!

Jimmy


----------



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

The man that takes care of the private property at the old landing told me yesterday that it was still tied off about 2 months ago. He thought I had come got it. Still have hope of finding it. Thanks for all the concerns, Melissa


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

katfishking said:


> The man that takes care of the private property at the old landing told me yesterday that it was still tied off about 2 months ago. He thought I had come got it. Still have hope of finding it. Thanks for all the concerns, Melissa


I sincerely hope you recover such a nice vessel, sounds like it broke loose 2 months ago and was sitting against (not tied up) log jam.

Again, a slim chance is was not stolen but hopefully recovered by someone honest and will be returned to you in good shape.

Jimmy


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Isn't there a company working on clearing the log jam? If your boat got in it - maybe it was cleared?? If the surveillance sign is at the old mineral springs landing send me a PM and I will get you in touch with the owner

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

So there's a log jam at the old tressel too? I remember someone telling me about a few logs stuck there, but it was still navagtable(is that a word??). I'd put out some flyers and hopefully somebody will call.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Navigable.
Beer does that to me all the time!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

lastcast said:


> Navigable.
> Beer does that to me all the time!


Well played!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

updates??


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

................


----------



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

Yesterday the FWC ended the search for my houseboat on the Escambia Rive. With no finding at all. This morning it was entered into the FCIC .There is still a $1,000.00 reward for its recovery. I would like to thank the Santa Rosa Sheriffs Department and the FWC, Especially Mr Steve Hoomes and Mr. Ed Cates for all their help. I am hoping that someone that needs money will turn the person/people in that took it. Melissa
*
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Then it can be suspected that it is on the bottom of the river, 

or not in the river at all.

Sorry for your loss.

Hit up social media as much as possible with it.

Make some fliers and place in the stores in Jay.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Make up flyers with the reward info. A reward will make people turn in their kin. No joke. Thats what we used to do when we hit a dead end in a case. Good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Steve Holmes is a good guy

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I doubt it's sunk. A lot of debree would have floated and been located.


----------



## katfishking (Jun 25, 2008)

I was out there all day today looking, There is no debree, I had 5 chairs on the front deck and 2- 100 pound propane tanks on the back. Plus numerous other things, The tanks would never sink. Thank you all for your concern, Melissa.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Google earth all the lakes it could be in during high water someone may have ran off with it and now with the water level lower it may be sitting in one of those lakes off the river not accessible by boat anymore


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Google earth all the lakes it could be in during high water someone may have ran off with it and now with the water level lower it may be sitting in one of those lakes off the river not accessible by boat anymore


Google earth is not updated all that often. You would probably see terrain from at least a year or two ago.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Saw the ******* houseboat post tonight and thought I would bump this thread up for you again in case someone has seen it... I hope you find it...


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

saw a post on FB the other day about someone flying over the logjam and took pictures of a houseboat half sunk in the jam. Hopefully not yours, but at lease you would know what happened.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep an eye out for it on the DUCK COMMANDER SHOW, never can tell what them CAJUNS will take from the Escambia River, but sure hope you get it back


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't go back and read all 5 pages but if it was me, I would find somebody with a small plane and fly all up and down the river. It's gotta be there somewhere unless it's sunk.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Just my thoughts on your situation, have someone with a side scan fish finder check around the log jam. I know a plane was located in Big Creek Lake if I'm not mistaken by a hummingbird fish finder with side scan technology.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I found your house boat.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

see post below


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> I found your house boat.


You took the picture down but the picture that was posted did look like the OP's houseboat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the photo. There is also two boats in there if someone lost those. One is a bass boat


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Photos Posted in one "reply" for ease of comparison.

Bummer, well at least you know it is not in the possession of someone else.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> We have had some bad storms in the last 2 months. Maybe it broke loose?


^^^^^ This


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> If it just broke loose, its stuck on the log jam. .


Great Detective Analysis


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Are we going to salvage her?

I know how to do a sunken sail boat, this would need some figuring.

You know those tree logging shows, of sunken logs. 

Do floating logs have a value?

Need to borrow a Sea Tow vessel for about a week.

Hey? Did you have Sea Tow?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

katfishking said:


> $1,000.00 Reward offered for information leading to its recovery.



I guess Cat Hunter has a Grand coming to him.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

One of these mounted on a barge, and let the chips float away, or point it towards the shore, would clear that jamb.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Winner! Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Based on the roof configuration, that's it!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it still there cat or is that picture old and it's below the ruble?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its gone now, over the course of a few storms its been torn to bits


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, something else to tear a lower up on. Sorry to hear about the HouseBoat.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

My money is betting that we don't hear from katfishking again.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> My money is betting that we don't hear from katfishking again.


How about a,little sympathy for.someone that lost their property? The reward was for information that led to "recovery". I don't think it is recoverable by current accounts of the situation.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's ""Shelby"" From Axe Men when ya need him.. He could bring his Log Dog out and upright that thing real quick..


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd have a hard time takin a grand for that myself. Just seems like the right thing to do under the circumstances. But that's just me. Karma..... lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Wow, something else to tear a lower up on. Sorry to hear about the HouseBoat.


They used every available avenue to try to find their boat. I'm okay with that. This forum might have found it for them.

Jim


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Its gone now, over the course of a few storms its been torn to bits


This brings more questions than answers. Why so late late with the discovery pics?

Jimmy


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jjam said:


> This brings more questions than answers. Why so late late with the discovery pics?
> 
> Jimmy


I never come up here in this General discussion topics. I stay down in freshwater.. A friend called me up and told me to drop a comment on the location.. I never even knew this thread was going on..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought they cleared up that log jam ? Exactly where is it located ? North or south of Quintette?
I seem to remember they took bids on clearing it up about 3 years ago and one guy's bid was way below the others. What happened with that ?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

The log jam is south of sandy landing/mystic springs and north of Cotton lake. Its getting bigger every year.


----------

